# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پرستاری آزاد

## ponyo

۲۱ سالمه . بعد میگن که محدودیت سنی داره استخدامی دولتی . واقعا ارزششو داره ازاد؟ دولتی هم قبول شدم اما یه سری میگن پرستاری و یه سریم میگه برو دولتی که پرستاری هم سنت بالاس هم پولش زیاده

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
من ک نفهمیدم بالاخره دولتی پرستاری میخوای یا آزادش رو
استخدامی زیر 30 سال هست ، بعضی شغل ها هم تا 32 سال
حقوق پرستاری هم بین 3 تا 5 میلیون تومان هست ، در مقاطع ارشد و سابقه کار بالا  ، تا 12 میلیونم ممکنه برسه ولی خب دردسرش زیاده.
21 سالته اگر امسال بخوانی میشه 25 سالت  ، محدودیتی شاملت نمیشه که.
پرستاری هم هر ترم بین3 تا 6 میلیون شهریه ات میشه

----------


## ponyo

> سلام
> من ک نفهمیدم بالاخره دولتی پرستاری میخوای یا آزادش رو
> استخدامی زیر 30 سال هست ، بعضی شغل ها هم تا 32 سال
> حقوق پرستاری هم بین 3 تا 5 میلیون تومان هست ، در مقاطع ارشد و سابقه کار بالا  ، تا 12 میلیونم ممکنه برسه ولی خب دردسرش زیاده.
> 21 سالته اگر امسال بخوانی میشه 25 سالت  ، محدودیتی شاملت نمیشه که.
> پرستاری هم هر ترم بین3 تا 6 میلیون شهریه ات میشه


دولتی روانشناسی شدم . بعد بین مدرک ازاد و دولتی برای ازمون استخدامی خیلی فرق قائلن؟ چهار سال جداس دوسال طرحم جداس؟ اگه اینطور باشه میشه ۲۷ سالم ):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> دولتی روانشناسی شدم . بعد بین مدرک ازاد و دولتی برای ازمون استخدامی خیلی فرق قائلن؟ چهار سال جداس دوسال طرحم جداس؟ اگه اینطور باشه میشه ۲۷ سالم ):


اگر میتوانی هزینه ی آزاد رو بدی و مشکلی نداری ، آزاد پرستاری بهتراز روانشناسی هست از نظر بازار کار و درامد البته روانشناسیم درامد خوبی میتوانه داشته باشه ولی زحمت بالاتری داره و نیاز به مدرک بالای ارشد هست.
توی استخدامی بین مدارک دولتی و ازاد فرقی وجود نداره ، بیشتر توی معدل فارغ التحصیلی گیر میدن مثلا اگر ازاد باشی با معدل بالای 16 و اگر دولتی باشی بالای 15 فارغ شده باشی (یا ازاد17 دولتی 16) زیاد تفاوتی نداره
2سال طرح ، حقوق میدن (البته اگر سرازی نداشته باشی ،ا گر سرباز باشی بهت حقوق سرباز رو میدن و جای سربازیت حساب میشه)
27 سال هم هنوز 3 سال کمتراز 30 هست دیگه  :Yahoo (1): 
بعدشم پرستاری فقط استخدامی نیس ، شما میتوانی پرستار یه خانم یا اقای سالمند یا نیازمند بشی و از اون طریق حقوق بگیری.

----------


## ponyo

> اگر میتوانی هزینه ی آزاد رو بدی و مشکلی نداری ، آزاد پرستاری بهتراز روانشناسی هست از نظر بازار کار و درامد البته روانشناسیم درامد خوبی میتوانه داشته باشه ولی زحمت بالاتری داره و نیاز به مدرک بالای ارشد هست.
> توی استخدامی بین مدارک دولتی و ازاد فرقی وجود نداره ، بیشتر توی معدل فارغ التحصیلی گیر میدن مثلا اگر ازاد باشی با معدل بالای 16 و اگر دولتی باشی بالای 15 فارغ شده باشی (یا ازاد17 دولتی 16) زیاد تفاوتی نداره
> 2سال طرح ، حقوق میدن (البته اگر سرازی نداشته باشی ،ا گر سرباز باشی بهت حقوق سرباز رو میدن و جای سربازیت حساب میشه)
> 27 سال هم هنوز 3 سال کمتراز 30 هست دیگه 
> بعدشم پرستاری فقط استخدامی نیس ، شما میتوانی پرستار یه خانم یا اقای سالمند یا نیازمند بشی و از اون طریق حقوق بگیری.


اره ولی اونقدر سخت هست استخدامش که ۳ سال هم حتی نتونم . اخه شنیدم درین صورت حقوقش بالاتره . پولش که مشکل هس بسختی جور میشه . واسه همین خیلی تصمیم سختیه واسم .

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> اره ولی اونقدر سخت هست استخدامش که ۳ سال هم حتی نتونم . اخه شنیدم درین صورت حقوقش بالاتره . پولش که مشکل هس بسختی جور میشه . واسه همین خیلی تصمیم سختیه واسم .


خب شما برو داخل سایت های کاریابی ، رشته ی پرستاری رو سرچ کن ، توی شهر خودت یا استان خودت  ف ببین این شغل چقدر بازار کار داره و چطوری هست در همین زمان 
بعد روانشناسی هم سرچ بکن
اینطوری راحت تر با توجه به بازار کار فعلی میتوانی تصمیم بگیری چون بازار کار الان خراب هست ، و چند سال اینده بهتر خواهد شد (ان شالله)
ضمنا روانشناسی ، در مقطع کارشناسی فقط عمومی داره ، برای مقاطع ارشد باید درس بخوانی ، خود روانشناسی هم طرح داره اتفاقا
با مدرک ارشد روانشناسی میتوانی کلینیک یا مطب های گفتاردرمانی بزنی اگر توانایی و حوصله ی بالای داشته باشی چون روانشناسی باید هم شنونده ی خوبی باشی هم گوینده ی خوبی.
حالا شما آگهی ها رو ببین ، بعدش تصمیم بگیر
کارشناسی پرستاری حددود 35 میلیون خرج داره  که البته هر ترم 4 ماه هست و هر 4 ماه شما باید حدود 4 میلیون خرج کنی (هرچه درس عملی بیشتر ، گرونتر)
میتوانی هم مجدد کنکور بدی شاید دولتیش قبول بشی اگر مشکل مالی هست

----------


## ponyo

> خب شما برو داخل سایت های کاریابی ، رشته ی پرستاری رو سرچ کن ، توی شهر خودت یا استان خودت  ف ببین این شغل چقدر بازار کار داره و چطوری هست در همین زمان 
> بعد روانشناسی هم سرچ بکن
> اینطوری راحت تر با توجه به بازار کار فعلی میتوانی تصمیم بگیری چون بازار کار الان خراب هست ، و چند سال اینده بهتر خواهد شد (ان شالله)
> ضمنا روانشناسی ، در مقطع کارشناسی فقط عمومی داره ، برای مقاطع ارشد باید درس بخوانی ، خود روانشناسی هم طرح داره اتفاقا
> با مدرک ارشد روانشناسی میتوانی کلینیک یا مطب های گفتاردرمانی بزنی اگر توانایی و حوصله ی بالای داشته باشی چون روانشناسی باید هم شنونده ی خوبی باشی هم گوینده ی خوبی.
> حالا شما آگهی ها رو ببین ، بعدش تصمیم بگیر
> کارشناسی پرستاری حددود 35 میلیون خرج داره  که البته هر ترم 4 ماه هست و هر 4 ماه شما باید حدود 4 میلیون خرج کنی (هرچه درس عملی بیشتر ، گرونتر)
> میتوانی هم مجدد کنکور بدی شاید دولتیش قبول بشی اگر مشکل مالی هست


مرسییییی میرممم همین الان ببینم . کنکور که دیگه هیچوقت نمیدم . سال اولم ازاد میشدم . از نظر روانی واقعا قاطیم /: نمیخام بش فک کنم اصن .
فقط میخام مطمئن شم نسبت به روانشناسی واقعا ارزششو داره ):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> مرسییییی میرممم همین الان ببینم . کنکور که دیگه هیچوقت نمیدم . سال اولم ازاد میشدم . از نظر روانی واقعا قاطیم /: نمیخام بش فک کنم اصن .
> فقط میخام مطمئن شم نسبت به روانشناسی واقعا ارزششو داره ):


خواهش میکنم ، سایت های کاریابی زیاد هست ،ت و گوگل سرچ بکنی میاد ، نرم افزار شیپور و دیوار هم میتونی نصب کنی از اونجام چک کنی
کنکور خیلی فشار و استرس همراهش داره ، واقعا ارزشش رو ندار هخخخ
درصورتی که شاغل بشی ، نسبت به روانشناسی بهتره ، چون احتمال شاغل شدنش بالاتراز روانشناسی هست ، به لیسانس روانشناسی خیییلی سخت کار میدن اگر هم بدن با حقوق پایین هست ، ولی به لیسانس پرستاری با حقوق ماهی 3میلیون و نیم کار میدن ، برای کارپیدا کردن باید تلاش کنی ، به صورت طبیعی گیر نمیاد ، شما همون روانشناسی هم بخوانی 21 سالته 4 سال لیسانس 2 سال طرح میشه 6 سال ، مجبوری ارشد هم بخوانی ، 2 سال هم ارشد 8 سال ، شده 29 سالت !
حالا سبک و سنگین بکن بالاخره به یه نتیجه ام میرسی ، اگر هم تو اقوام یا دوستان (یا دوسته دوستان) پرستار یا روانشناس داری ازش سوال کن اونطوری هم خوبه
(دختر خاله ی من ، لیسانس روانشناسی بالینی داره ، الان دیگه توی لیسانس بالینی تدریس نمیشه و دادنش به ارشد چون شاخه ی خوبی هست ، الان بیکاره ، درسش هم توی دانشگاه از همه بهتر بود ، البته خانم هم هس و نمیتوانه هر شهری بره برای کار ، شاید شهرهای بزرگتر کارش باشه)

----------


## pegahmht

دوست عزیز
پرستاری واحد کجا قبول شدی؟

----------

